# Which is the more stereotypically gay fursona?



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Fox...or Unicorn?

Discuss.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

....do people even USE unicorn fursonas nowadays?


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

Gay foxes is closer to a fact than a stereotype.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ....do people even USE unicorn fursonas nowadays?



Not the question. If offered the choice, which one would be gayer?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not the question. If offered the choice, which one would be gayer?



Foxes, cause 90% of them are gay....


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes, cause 90% of them are gay....



Yep.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> Yep.



I-is your avatar licking a cawk o_o


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I-is your avatar licking a cawk o_o



Oh, you foxes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Unicorns are never gay dude, don't you know: They only let maidens ride them.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Foxes.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 18, 2010)

Fox definitely.  Little cumsluts.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Unicorns are never gay dude, don't you know: They only let maidens ride them.



No they only let virgins ride them. Bet you medieval rules still counts a gold-star gay as a virgin.


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Fox definitely.  Little cumsluts.



*Blushes* *Changes title to "Cumslut"*


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

FOX
Those little cumrags


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

...is this a serious question?

Foxes hurderp

*cough scotty cough*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 18, 2010)

If there actually were unicorn fursonas... no, foxes would still be gayer. Damn I love those foxes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

gayer?

nothing's gayer than a fox.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

After robot unicorn I can no longer count unicorns as gay.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> After robot unicorn I can no longer count unicorns as gay.



this.

unicorns are AWESOME. not gay.

foxes are gay.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> gayer?
> 
> nothing's gayer than a fox.


lol I agree.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Fine. The Unicorn is now bright pink with rainbow hooves and horns and has a lisp. It also wears booty shorts and swishes it's tail.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol I agree.



GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2010)

Unicorns are faggot robots and gay foxes are fake and gay whores.
????
No profit

I can't really know, no gay fox has actually tried to catch me ever.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fine. The Unicorn is now bright pink with rainbow hooves and horns and has a lisp. It also wears booty shorts and swishes it's tail.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Exactly.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fine. The Unicorn is now bright pink with rainbow hooves and horns and has a lisp. It also wears booty shorts and swishes it's tail.


Needs butterflies.


Zrcalo said:


> GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


=O
Well, you don't have a six pack >:[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Needs butterflies.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


*
RAINBOW!!!!!!!!!11!!111!!!111oneone
*


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

...need I say more?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>



Ah, so the army is hiring gays now?
AWESOME!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Needs more gay, butterflies.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

This fox is pretty gay too


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> ...need I say more?



His facial expression looks like he had explosive diarrhea but failed to get his pants down in time, so he's crapping in his pants and dealing with it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Needs more gay, butterflies.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Shaui said:


> This fox is pretty gay too


That doesn't look like a fox at all :[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


:3
Butterflies are pretty gay.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :3
> Butterflies are pretty gay.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Holy Jesus!


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

oops I chose unicorn by accident..

I mean I meant to because, if a guy were to choose a unicorn, it would be the epidemy of all gay fursonas


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes.
Pugs are less obvious. (And yes I am gay.)
Becuase I am the only pug. (There isn't enough pugs to determine if they are gay. >>)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

this thread is gayyy...


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this thread is gayyy...


 It's been gay.
It has gay in the title.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this thread is gayyy...


That is true.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this thread is gayyy...


 
takes one to know one

/burn


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> takes one to know one
> 
> /burn


That's a burn.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

god damnit


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

You're also forgetting Huskys and Wolves.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS FAKE AND GAY
[yt]NHw77wCEA_0[/yt]


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> takes one to know one
> 
> /burn



I /am/ gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> god damnit


It's ok heckler your fursona is immune.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's ok heckler your fursona is immune.



only because he's hiding in the closet...


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> only because he's hiding in the closet...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> only because he's hiding in the closet...


lol Lovely. Without a doubt.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> god damnit


You ghey, yiffy foxie!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> You ghey, yiffy foxie!


needs violet.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on you bitches >=[


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I /am/ gay.


 
oh god not this again

oh wait I think I know what it means now, it's either something obvious or sarcastic right?

And I thought you didn't know if you were gay or not, cause you made a thread about that


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on you bitches >=[



Spare me please!!

*will give you coon snuggles forever if you do*


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Spare me please!!
> 
> *will give you coon snuggles forever if you do*


 
thats just gonna make him do it for sure


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on you bitches >=[


You can't, your arms are not longs enough to reach me, nor are your legs.
So I win, by default.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't make me open up a can o' whoopass on you bitches >=[


 No, please don't! I'll say something stupid, if that's what you want. But PLEASE don't kill me, Mr. Straight, Manly Foxie.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> oh god not this again
> 
> oh wait I think I know what it means now, it's either something obvious or sarcastic right?
> 
> And I thought you didn't know if you were gay or not, cause you made a thread about that



fuck you


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fuck you


 
.......... ok?

Edit: Wen I said I know what / / means I didn't mean that your post illuminated it for me, I just meant that between now and that other thread I pieced it all together


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

This thread makes me go


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yiff you~


Fix'd.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

g'night fagets, *LOVEYOUALL!!!*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn furries... ruining my favorite animal...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 19, 2010)

KOCK. Get on skype. I'm bored.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> KOCK. Get on skype. I'm bored.


i c what u did thar.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> KOCK. Get on skype. I'm bored.


But I'm laying in bed on my laptop and I dun have skype on it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 19, 2010)

jksdfhjskdbfjksbd fine. But hope you don't need my satanic blood D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> jksdfhjskdbfjksbd fine. But hope you don't need my satanic blood D:


Kill Scotty and drink his blood. I'll get on then,


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Leave foxes alone D:


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't hate on unicorns.

THERE WILL BE NO SHAME


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 19, 2010)

PSA: Sometimes evil people give blood. I am one of them. The only reason we do this is in the hopes of starting some sort of army of humans who become suddenly like the doner once the blood is recieved. Starting tomorrow the Kylie army will begin.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> PSA: Sometimes evil people give blood. I am one of them. The only reason we do this is in the hopes of starting some sort of army of humans who become suddenly like the doner once the blood is recieved. Starting tomorrow the Kylie army will begin.


 
I just recieved bloo.... oh shit! arghhghhh

Mr. Anderson


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> PSA: Sometimes evil people give blood. I am one of them. The only reason we do this is in the hopes of starting some sort of army of humans who become suddenly like the doner once the blood is recieved. Starting tomorrow the Kylie army will begin.



foxes are super fags.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> foxes are super fags.


nuh uh


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Inb4 HK foxes aren't gay rant


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Inb4 HK foxes aren't gay rant


But they're not!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes are only as gay as the user intends them to be. :V


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes aren't gay people, people using foxes are gay people


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn furries... ruining my favorite animal*'s butthole*


fix'd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> Foxes aren't gay people, people using foxes are gay people


nuh uh


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn furries... ruining my favorite animal's *murrhole*


 


CannonFodder said:


> fix'd


 
furx'd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

yiffmurryiffyiffmurrmurrmurryiff


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> furx'd


*facepaw*


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiffmurryiffyiffmurrmurrmurryiff


 
Said like a true fox


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> Said like a true fox


murr?

yiffmurrmurryiffyiff!


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> murr?
> 
> yiffmurrmurryiffyiff!


 
yiff?

murryiffymurryiffyiff!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Murr purr yiff mew?
Purr murr yiffy meow.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Who wants to yiff now!


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Yiffyiffyiffyiff PILLZ

murrmurrmurrmurrmurr PILLZ


Lol on this topic, I was on wow earlier just screwing around in tradechat. I was just randomly saying yiff when it got boring, and I found a few furfags. :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who wants to yiff now!


No
No means later.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yiffyiffyiffyiff PILLZ
> 
> murrmurrmurrmurrmurr PILLZ
> 
> ...


I love doing that. I piss off everyone. I get messages from furries telling me that I ruin the fandom's name and get messages from everyone else telling me that I'm a dirty furfag.

I like to add yiff into my other tradechat trolling messages.



EdieFantabulous said:


> No
> No means later.



Why yiff later when we can yiff now?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yiffyiffyiffyiff PILLZ
> 
> murrmurrmurrmurrmurr PILLZ


nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love doing that. I piss off everyone. I get messages from furries telling me that I ruin the fandom's name and get messages from everyone else telling me that I'm a dirty furfag.
> 
> I like to add yiff into my other tradechat trolling messages.



There were these two awesome 4channers on, we were just trollan everywhere. Funny thing was that i was just on for like an hour and I was the talk of tradechat. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love doing that. I piss off everyone. I get messages from furries telling me that I ruin the fandom's name and get messages from everyone else telling me that I'm a dirty furfag.
> 
> I like to add yiff into my other tradechat trolling messages.
> 
> ...


Your words, they convey the stereotype faggot!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> There were these two awesome 4channers on, we were just trollan everywhere. Funny thing was that i was just on for like an hour and I was the talk of tradechat. :3



Real men cause flamewars


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who wants to yiff now!


 
*final boolean* *wantToYiff* *=* *true*


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

I did that. Got people thinking  I was a 4chan newfag, madness ensued. :3

Then I just chilled and derped.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> There were these two awesome 4channers on, we were just trollan everywhere. Funny thing was that i was just on for like an hour and I was the talk of tradechat. :3


When I troll trade it's me and my IRL friend I play with.

He does the xbox 360 joke (Why is it called the 360? Cause when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away!), I make yiff and dogfucker jokes, and we both do shit like "Can metroid take his gun off or is it permanently attached?"

I love how most nerdy retards feel the need to correct every mistake.


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When I troll trade it's me and my IRL friend I play with.
> 
> He does the xbox 360 joke (Why is it called the 360? Cause when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away!), I make yiff and dogfucker jokes, and we both do shit like "Can metroid take his gun off or is it permanently attached?"
> 
> I love how most nerdy retards feel the need to correct every mistake.



Those are the best.

One of the 4channers kept saying "Why does Zelda always have to rescue the princess?" and noobs got all anal about correcting him. Most of them don't even know shit about memes, they didn't even know I accidentally.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> When I troll trade it's me and my IRL friend I play with.
> 
> He does the xbox 360 joke (Why is it called the 360? Cause when you see it you turn 360 degrees and walk away!), I make yiff and dogfucker jokes, and we both do shit like "Can metroid take his gun off or is it permanently attached?"
> 
> I love how most nerdy retards feel the need to correct every mistake.


 
Wait.. I really hope that the joke is about 360 degrees being full circle


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Those are the best.
> 
> One of the 4channers kept saying "Why does Zelda always have to rescue the princess?" and noobs got all anal about correcting him. Most of them don't even know shit about memes, they didn't even know I accidentally.



We have a better one. "Does zelda use his sword in his left or right hand in flute of time?"



garoose said:


> Wait.. I really hope that the joke is about 360 degrees being full circle



Yes, that's the joke. You say it and people get irrationally angry that 360 is indeed a full circle.


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We have a better one. "Does zelda use his sword in his left or right hand in flute of time?"



Yeah, he was using that as well.

Some reactions were pretty funny when I just typed:
GUIZE I ACCIDENTALLY ALL OVER TRADECHAT


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We have a better one. "Does zelda use his sword in his left or right hand in flute of time?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the joke. You say it and people get irrationally angry that 360 is indeed a full circle.


 
Oh lol ok, that's pretty funny how people get worked up when they think there's finally someone else who's more stupid than they are


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh lol ok, that's pretty funny how people get worked up when they think there's finally someone else who's more stupid than they are


It is. It's like they wait to jump on any opportunity they can to look smart.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is. It's like they wait to jump on any opportunity they can to look smart.


Then fail miserably.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Let's get this back on topic...

Anyone wanna blowjob? only 1 dollah.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's get this back on topic...
> 
> Anyone wanna blowjob? only 1 dollah.


I'll give you one for 2.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes for sure.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'll give you one for 2.


Throw in a dildo in me and I'll give you 5.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Throw in a dildo in me and I'll give you 5.


Hmmm Dog dildo?
:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hmmm Dog dildo?
> :3


Of course, what kinda furry_ wouldn't_ want one?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course, what kinda furry_ wouldn't_ want one?


Well I'll send you one okay?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Nufoxes should be exterminated, anyone want to help me in my genocide?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 19, 2010)

Hard to say i only seen one Unicorn dont know if he was gay or not. 
Most foxes i seen are. 
I dont see anything wrong with that tho


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2010)

ya missing Multicolored furs :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my characters before I discovered the fandom was a fox...
Then I discovered FAF.
And that's why I don't talk about him.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes are defiantly stereotypically gay, But that doesn't mean all of us foxy foxes are gay.

I have no idea if unicorns could be seen as gay as I've never seen any one with one for a fursona.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes, hands down. Just look around FA. lol


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

There needs to be a genocide against nufoxes, I nominate myself to lead the noble crusade to wipe them from the face of the Furry Fandom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There needs to be a genocide against nufoxes, I nominate myself to lead the noble crusade to wipe them from the face of the Furry Fandom.


only unless after that we kill off the oldfoxes too


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 19, 2010)

Wolf. Oh, wait... sorry people, my bad!

Unicorn. Robot Unicorns to be precise. That being said, I'll vote for foxes.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> only unless after that we kill off the oldfoxes too



You're no fun.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> only unless after that we kill off the oldfoxes too


I think we should genocide all lizard tits, personally.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think we should genocide all lizard tits, personally.


Dude, tits are awesome, regardless of what species they belong to. >:[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dude, tits are awesome, regardless of what species they belong to. >:[


True, but lizard tits is my nickname for that poster.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but lizard tits is my nickname for that poster.


But it's not genocide if you kill ONE person, dumbass!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But it's not genocide if you kill ONE person, dumbass!


YES IT IS DON'T CORRECT ME! >=[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 19, 2010)

Aw, but it's so funny to correct people who should logically speak better English than me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Aw, but it's so funny to correct people who should logically speak better English than me.


Oh well.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Wanna yiff?


YOU. ME. AIM. NOW.

EDIT:
400 POSTS, I SPEND TOO MUCH TIME HERE


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> YOU. ME. AIM. NOW.
> 
> EDIT:
> 400 POSTS, I SPEND TOO MUCH TIME HERE


You think 400 is bad? Look at mine...


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2010)

FOXES
BECAUSE THEY'RE MURRY PURRY AND YIFFY AND HOTTIES! =^ u ^ =
HEHEHE
WOOO TAILHOLES


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Clayton said:


> FOXES
> BECAUSE THEY'RE MURRY PURRY AND YIFFY AND HOTTIES! =^ u ^ =
> HEHEHE
> WOOO TAILHOLES


Wanna yiff me bby


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff me bby


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff me bby



No ty.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Clayton said:


> No ty.


You were just talking about murrypurry sexy foxes and ow you love their tailholes and NOW YOU DENY ME!?!?


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You were just talking about murrypurry sexy foxes and ow you love their tailholes and NOW YOU DENY ME!?!?


 
you want some ice.... for that BURN!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Whatever Scotty is... So I guess that'd be foxes.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Meh...


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 19, 2010)

>_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kill Scotty and drink his blood. I'll get on then,



I warn you now, I bleed cum....yeah.



Heckler & Koch said:


> shit like "Can metroid take his gun off or is it permanently attached?"
> I love how most nerdy retards feel the need to correct every mistake.



Metroid is a woman you nerdy retard!



Taren Fox said:


> Whatever Scotty is... So I guess that'd be foxes.



Yay, I'm so gay that I'm gaying up my whole species!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I warn you now, I bleed cum....yeah.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Scotty....

that... that was the point of the joke... 

God damnit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty....
> 
> that... that was the point of the joke...
> 
> God damnit.



I'm well aware of that, keep in mind I was playing off said joke by putting 'nerdy retard' at the end of my response.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm well aware of that, keep in mind I was playing off said joke by putting 'nerdy retard' at the end of my response.


NUH UH


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NUH UH



FAG.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> FAG.



I love fags.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

GTFO bloody brit >.>

Just kiddin' xD


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 19, 2010)

Gee another fox bashing thread.

This isn't getting old quick.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Gee another fox bashing thread.
> 
> This isn't getting old quick.


 
Oh good, then lets make another one


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

Before the fandom, unicorns.

Now...you sons of bitches just ruined the Fox and the Hound. Todd is a flaming homo.


----------



## Disasterfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes are the most gayest animals like ever, according to fandom rules.
H&K is just as gay as Scotty by default.  Good thing I am breed notgayfox  

^haha i called u gay OLOL


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> GTFO bloody brit >.>
> 
> Just kiddin' xD


Stereotype ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Foxes are the most gayest animals like ever, according to fandom rules.
> H&K is just as gay as Scotty by default.  Good thing I am breed notgayfox
> 
> ^haha i called u gay OLOL


nuh uh


----------



## Browder (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



Yuh Huh. I was gonna give you the benefit of the doubt but the forum agrees by an overwhelming majority.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

But I don't like buttsex.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't like buttsex.


 
Don't knock it till you try it 

but not from me


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

We're still arguing about this?


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We're still arguing about this?


 
while (true)
{
It's the argument that never ends

It goes on and on my friends

Some furfags started arguing not knowing what it was

And they'll continue arguing forever just because
}


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> It goes on and on my friends





[yt]HNTxr2NJHa0[/yt]


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> [yt]HNTxr2NJHa0[/yt]


 
lol so catchy

death by repetition


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> After robot unicorn I can no longer count unicorns as gay.


 this
robot unicorns FTW
you can get a robot unicorn attack t-shirt at their main store now


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes, hands down.

Now, we're talking about stereotypes, if you're a fox and don't feel like you're gay, then, consider yourself fresh and original. Or just normal.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 19, 2010)

http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-twitchy-online-game.html

UNICORNS ARE COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes they're that predictable.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Wolves and huskies too...oh wait D:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

I think unicorns are the gayest animal for two reasons... they're really colorful and they have big huge whamadoodles.

Foxboys are cuter, though.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes, just because.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Fox.


Atleast unicorns can get womenz.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fox.
> 
> 
> Atleast unicorns can get womenz.




cuz they so horney.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fox.
> 
> 
> Atleast unicorns can get womenz.



There are no female unicorns, only male ones without penises.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There are no female unicorns, only male ones without penises.



then that considerably states that unicorns are NOT gay.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then that considerably states that unicorns are NOT gay.



Unicorns are still cawk loving sluts.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys suck if you think foxes are ghey.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck if you think foxes are ghey.



they /are/ gay.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they /are/ gay.


BUT THEY ARE NOT.

I AM LIVING PROOF!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT THEY ARE NOT.
> 
> I AM LIVING PROOF!



no you arent.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT THEY ARE NOT.
> 
> I AM LIVING PROOF!


 
....hmmm.... so the proof has to be alive....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT THEY ARE NOT.
> 
> I AM LIVING PROOF!



give me the number of a girl you slept with. 
and the one that took your virginity doesnt count.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> give me the number of a girl you slept with.
> and the one that took your virginity doesnt count.


I hate you.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Ooh boy, new threads. Yaaaaaaaay.

Voted fox just for some more generic fox haet.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you.



:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3


That doesn't mean I'm _gay_ that just means I'm a loser :V


----------



## Disasterfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That doesn't mean I'm _gay_ that just means I'm a loser :V



lol so a fox is either gay or a loser or a manwhore.. or any combination... 

ohgodbadthoughts  :C


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2010)

god if i wasn't a chick I'd come out of this thread a flaming homo-fox


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> god if i wasn't a chick I'd come out of this thread a flaming homo-fox


Why? We already have a whole bunch of them here already.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

eagles are better.

GTFO


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> eagles are better.
> 
> GTFO



Hey now. 

<3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> eagles are better.
> 
> GTFO


Obviously the fox is just letting the eagle win.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 19, 2010)

The reason I picked unicorn is because for some reason.... horses freak me out. Have you ever seen one get...excited? X_X. And also I 've see more Gay horse anthros on deviant art than foxes. But only if you put it together as a percentage.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> eagles are better.
> 
> GTFO


Birds are gay.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Birds are gay.



Ahahahahha.

This coming from a fox.

Ahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 19, 2010)

Foxes!  They are so hot!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Foxes!  They are so hot!


GOD DAMNIT IT'S _YOU!_


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> god if i wasn't a chick I'd come out of this thread a flaming homo-fox



>:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ahahahahha.
> 
> This coming from a fox.
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahaha.


Yup. Birds are gay. Everytime I hear the word "featherbutt", I want to die.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Come now, let us be peaceful and end this eagle/fox combat.







And NO that eagle is not buttraping anything.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> eagles are better.
> 
> GTFO



damn...I can't make a Captain Falcon reference


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMNIT IT'S _YOU!_


Call him Jimmy, he hates that.


Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously the fox is just letting the eagle win.


Nah, the eagle is just killing a furfag :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come now, let us be peaceful and end this eagle/fox combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shopped


AleutheWolf said:


> damn...I can't make a Captain Falcon reference


FALCON KICK!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come now, let us be peaceful and end this eagle/fox combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya dude, that's TOTALLY doesn't look gay.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Come now, let us be peaceful and end this eagle/fox combat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Time to stop creaming your cheese to animal snuff.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Time to stop creaming your cheese to animal snuff.



I'm sorry. 

I just like it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 19, 2010)

Fox. I'm one of the few exceptions.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I just like it.


It's okay. I shouldn't judge.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's okay. I shouldn't judge.



I have many taxidermies.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

This was an amazingly easy question.

Foxes. I have plenty experiences with them by this point, too =3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> This was an amazingly easy question.
> 
> Foxes. I have plenty experiences with them by this point, too =3


Oh really? :B


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Yup. Birds are gay. Everytime I hear the word "featherbutt", I want to die.



...Indeed.

I have never heard that before, but I want to die now too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...Indeed.
> 
> I have never heard that before, but I want to die now too.


You must not have been a bird long. That term is very common. ;_;


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You must not have been a bird long. That term is very common. ;_;



Over a year now. I just don't hang out with the gay ones. 

...Or any of them, really.

bawwww species loneliness


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Over a year now. I just don't hang out with the gay ones.
> 
> ...Or any of them, really.
> 
> bawwww species loneliness


It's not a gay term.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's not a gay term.



It's talking about tails. Sounds pretty gay.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It's talking about tails. Sounds pretty gay.


Do NOT GoogleImage it.

THIS came up : http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/File:Featherbutt.jpg
*VERY NOT SAFE FOR WORK... Errrm, actually not safe for anywhere. It's terrible. ;_;*


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh really? :B



I love having lots of experience with foxes. =3 They were always so readily frisky.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do NOT GoogleImage it.
> 
> THIS came up : http://goldring.wikia.com/wiki/File:Featherbutt.jpg
> *VERY NOT SAFE FOR WORK... Errrm, actually not safe for anywhere. It's terrible. ;_;*



What the shit.

...

No, can't really say anything else. My mind's kinda broken right now.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What the shit.
> 
> ...
> 
> No, can't really say anything else. My mind's kinda broken right now.


Just wanted to show you that it's not a gay term.


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Just wanted to show you that it's not a gay term.


but whyyyyy

I would have been perfectly happy thinking it was gay.

(Thinking about it now, it's totally not gay)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> but whyyyyy


You organize a bird meeting. They are your people. ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2010)

Hands down its foxes :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You organize a bird meeting. They are your people. ;3



but but but but but...

I dun wanna.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> but but but but but...
> 
> I dun wanna.


Okay featherbutt. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay featherbutt. :3



Fuck. 

This better not start happening all over.

I blame you.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Fuck.
> 
> This better not start happening all over.
> 
> I blame you.


It's not a gay term tho. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's not a gay term tho. :3



BUT IT BURNS LIKE IT IS


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> BUT IT BURNS LIKE IT IS


It's okay. Nothing wrong with being a featherbutt. :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's okay. Nothing wrong with being a featherbutt. :3



Absolutely not.

BUT THE TERM IS STILL EMBARRASSING


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> BUT THE TERM IS STILL EMBARRASSING


Indeed. It's way worse than tailhole.


----------



## garoose (Apr 19, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> BUT THE TERM IS STILL EMBARRASSING


 
Hey could you dust my house featherbutt?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hey could you dust my house featherbutt?


After that, can you lay me an egg for breakfast, featherbutt? :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

SHUT THE FUCK UP.

:[


----------



## garoose (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP.
> 
> :[


 
Awww, look his butt's shedding feathers he's so worked up :sad:


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

garoose said:


> Awww, look his butt's shedding feathers he's so worked up :sad:



I SAID SHUT UP.

...it doesn't do that.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 20, 2010)

Foxes.
But nobody is gayer than I am.

(Granted, those foxes probably got enough cum soaked up that it'd drown me.  And that's a lot to say, as a swimmer.)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Foxes.
> But nobody is gayer than I am.
> 
> (Granted, those foxes probably got enough cum soaked up that it'd drown me.  And that's a lot to say, as a swimmer.)



Yep, wring my fur out and you'll be measuring in the gallons...I'm the official furfag of teh FAF anywho


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, wring my fur out and you'll be measuring in the gallons...I'm the official furfag of teh FAF anywho



Thats hawt


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, wring my fur out and you'll be measuring in the gallons...I'm the official furfag of teh FAF anywho



I always imagined that your fur would be stiff, because the stuff has dried by now. Kinda like porcupine bristles. Only with more cum.

And unicorns are losing. :/ Can't saey this was entirely unexpected but still...


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm the official furfag of teh FAF anywho



C-could I haz your autograph? Â· Â·


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh please, I've yet to see a single  unicorn 'sona....or many horse ones for that matter.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> C-could I haz your autograph? Â· Â·



The Knotty Fawkx

Fk, double post.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweet. *does in fact take the paper into my arms and cherish it always*

And double-sweet on making a double-post come into existence =3 I'm such a bother.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, wring my fur out and you'll be measuring in the gallons...I'm the official furfag of teh FAF anywho


When was this election?


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Sweet. *does in fact take the paper into my arms and cherish it always*
> 
> And double-sweet on making a double-post come into existence =3 I'm such a bother.



He did it in jizz you know. Not sure if that affects your enthusiasm.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> When was this election?



Never was one....but whose faggotry can compare to mine?



Browder said:


> He did it in jizz you know. Not sure if that affects your enthusiasm.



No I didn't! *Sigh* Yes I did >.>


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> He did it in jizz you know. Not sure if that affects your enthusiasm.



Heightened enthusiasm. Less-than sign three.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never was one....but whose faggotry can compare to mine?


Well AxelFox did get banned...


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Well AxelFox did get banned...



Meh. He wasn't as gleeful. Plus he came across as more sad than anything.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Meh. He wasn't as gleeful. Plus he came across as more sad than anything.


I'm still convinced he was a failtroll.


----------



## darzoz (Apr 20, 2010)

@OP - Huskies, or foxes, not sure which.. >_>

But definantly not unicorns, they're badass.


----------



## kjustice (Apr 27, 2010)

the flamboyent, brightly coloured cloths, fox


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 27, 2010)

UNIPORNS.

O_O


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, hey, look at that. Been gone for a week and foxes are still gay.


----------



## TDK (Apr 27, 2010)

Wish I could pick dragons... 

But yea, foxes are pretty flamer too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

Not massive necro, but really? Let this thread die.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fox...or Unicorn?
> 
> Discuss.



Foxes make some mighty fine gay yiff. And nothing's more stereotypically gay than gay porn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 27, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Foxes make some mighty fine gay yiff. And nothing's more stereotypically gay than gay porn.



This, epic post is epic.

P.S. GAY FOX PR0NZ!!! - NSFW@#!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Good thing I'm not logging into FA right now. The last thing I need to see are giant fox dicks.


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not massive necro, but really? Let this thread die.



Oh, shut up and let us make fun of the foxy-slutfags in peace.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, shut up and let us make fun of the foxy-slutfags in peace.


I am no slut.


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am no slut.



And that firearms demonstration you gave Blue earlier?


----------



## Tao (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am no slut.



That's a funny joke, H&K! Tell another!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And that firearms demonstration you gave Blue earlier?


She owns me now (apparently) so that doesn't count.


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She owns me now (apparently) so that doesn't count.



Pretty sure that duck was a dude though, so that's kinda gay.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Pretty sure that duck was a dude though, so that's kinda gay.


They said it was a rubber duck so it was just a sex toy.


----------



## Icky (Apr 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They said it was a rubber duck so it was just a sex toy.



A rubber duck penis?

Sex toy or not, male dildos are gay too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> A rubber duck penis?
> 
> Sex toy or not, male dildos are gay too.


nuh uh


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> A rubber duck penis?
> 
> Sex toy or not, male dildos are gay too.


They sell egg vibrators. For putting in one's featherbutt.


----------



## IggyB (Apr 27, 2010)

Foxes are waaay gayer, except for H&K, he are pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything. Plus Robot Unicorn Attack has turned all unicorns from gay to awesome


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Foxes are waaay gayer, except for H&K, he are pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything.


That made no sense.

EDIT: Sigged.


----------



## IggyB (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That made no sense.


that's the point


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry, but unicorns are pretty much...  dead as a gay reference.  If someone uses a unicorn, it's likely a straight person making fun of the fact that they're so feminine in pop culture.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

This still going? Everyone know its the fox no questions asked.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not even sure why unicorns are on that poll...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This still going? Everyone know its the fox no questions asked.


Dobermans are pretty gay. They should be on the list.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Sorry, but unicorns are pretty much...  dead as a gay reference.  If someone uses a unicorn, it's likely a straight person making fun of the fact that they're so feminine in pop culture.


back in the medieval times, unicorns were a symbol of extreme courage


----------

